# Francis Francis X1 boiler



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hopefully I am posting in the right place, I have been given a lovely looking pale blue x1 as a project to get me up and running . I have fixed the broken pump (which was the original problem) alls well there now . But as the machine was left sitting in my friends garage for almost two years the boiler has corroded away and there are pin holes in the boiler. Not really surprised as it is an original model which were fitted with ALU boiler, Have spent many an hour looking online for spares but too no avail cant seem to find a new boiler anywhere.

1) can I retrofit a brass boiler from the later model ?

2) where can I find a replacement boiler ?

Would love to get the machine up and running again so any advice would be most helpfull


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, you can convert the mark 1 x1 from aluminium to brass boiler. I have done lots of them and is quite straight forward. The only real issue is getting hold of the parts. You will need the following:

Brass boiler (top and bottom)

Boiler seals and clear group gasket (3 total)

Chrome plated shroud (where the coffee handle attaches)

New coffee handle and filters (to fit brass boiler)

I usually replace the element too as they tend not to last long.

It can be expensive unless you find these second hand but as said, is certainly possible. Failing that, I probably have a ali boiler in reasonable condition that I could let you have for a very good price.

Regards

Richard


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, if you could find a Ali one to fit the bill would be great, see what you have and get back to me I am guessing if we do a deal we may have to through for sale section


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, I've found 2 aluminum boilers. The condition isn't perfect but I think they could be made very good with a little work. I did run a bit of citric acid through them but being aluminium I am nervous about using too strong a solution. I managed to totally dissolve one of these last year with my hydrochloric acid









You can have a pair for £15 plus postage if interested and I'll include gaskets if required though haven't got the lower orange o rings.

I'll try to take photos to show the condition.

Regards

Richard


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Love the picture of the two group , got a fair bit on at the moment but defiantly interested will go through sale and swap to keep moderators happy. Bit busy at the mo will contact you in a couple of days . Don't know how far away you are I'm in Yarmouth i have van so can always cross the border as I see youre in Suffolk and work takes me that way once in a while

Also A Richard


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Thecatlinux said:


> Love the picture of the two group , got a fair bit on at the moment but defiantly interested will go through sale and swap to keep moderators happy. Bit busy at the mo will contact you in a couple of days . Don't know how far away you are I'm in Yarmouth i have van so can always cross the border as I see you're in Suffolk and work takes me that way once in a while
> 
> Also A Richard


Hi, no probs, let me know when you are free. I'm a fair way from Yarmouth as am towards the south of Suffolk but could meet you a bit nearer if easier. I sold the X2 last Saturday (pending collection tomorrow) which is good news so need a new project now









Will take some pics of the boiler and send them to you when I get a moment

Regards

Richard


----------

